# Democrats keep releasing the most violent gun offenders, they shoot people, then democrats blame normal gun owners.....



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

This is why we have gun crime....the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders....even offenders with 3 felony convictions....

When anti-gun fanatics point to other countries, they fail to mention that those countries tend to actually lock up their criminals for long periods of time......at this point, they don't just arrest the criminal, then release the criminal on the same day or within a very short time of arrest....

We do not have a gun problem in the United States....we have a democrat party problem in too many of our cities.....

Another example.....

*A three-time felon on bail for one of Illinois’ most serious gun crimes opened fire on a Chicago family’s birthday celebration, shooting a 12-year-old boy in the head this week, prosecutors said. Incredibly, a Cook County judge made Isaiah Renteria pay just $1,000 to get out of jail on a Class X armed habitual criminal charge in November and did not require him to go on to electronic monitoring.*

*On Friday, Renteria became the 38th person accused of killing or shooting—or attempting to kill or shoot—someone in Chicago while awaiting trial for a felony this year. The alleged crimes involved at least 76 victims, 18 of whom died.
---------
On November 13, prosecutors charged Renteria with being an armed habitual criminal and a felon in possession of a firearm. Judge Barbara Dawkins ordered him to pay that $1,000 deposit to get out of jail. He returned home the next day.*

*Renteria was convicted of aggravated unlawful use of a weapon in 2020 and two burglaries in 2019, prosecutors said. Molina was also convicted of aggravated unlawful use of a weapon in 2018.*









						#38: Gunman shot 12-year-old boy in the head while on $1,000 bail for one of Illinois' most serious gun crimes
					

A three-time felon who was on bail for one of Illinois' most serious gun crimes opened fire on a Chicago family's birthday celebration, shooting a 12-year-old boy in the head this week, prosecutors said.




					cwbchicago.com
				




Anti-gun fanatics really need to go to this website and read the stories.......I know that they will never really understand the truth, facts or reality of guns in America....but it is still worth a try.......

Related 2022 Stories​#1: Man who tried to shoot 3 outside a North Side restaurant on New Year’s Day had a pending felony case, prosecutors say (January 6, 2022)

#2: Felon awaiting trial for 4 sexual assault cases escaped from electronic monitoring and tried to kill investigators who tracked him down, prosecutors say (January 15, 2022)

#3: With felony gun case pending, man shot passerby during “exchange of gunfire,” prosecutors say (January 23, 2022)

#4: Seven-time felon on electronic monitoring for his 4th gun case tried to shoot and kill his girlfriend’s father, prosecutors say (January 26, 2022)

#5: Teen on electronic monitoring for TWO gun cases carjacked a Lyft driver, then shot a 15-year-old at point-blank range, prosecutors say (February 10, 2022)

#6: Man killed nursing student months after going AWOL from felony DUI case, prosecutors say (February 20, 2022)

#7: Man shot and killed his own brother while on bail for a felony gun case, prosecutors say (February 22, 2022)

#8: Beloved Hyde Park bartender was killed by a robber who has 3 pending felony cases, prosecutors said (March 7, 2022)

#9: Man involved in New Year’s shoot-out that left one dead was on bail for his 3rd gun felony, prosecutors say (March 8, 2022)

#10: An 11-time convicted felon shot a 3-year-old and tried to kill the boy’s mother while on felony bail, prosecutors say (March 11, 2022)

#11: Man allegedly stabbed another to death 4 days after getting released on felony bail (March 29, 2022)

#12: He opened fire on his ex’s house, killing a man, prosecutors say. But he was supposed to be home 24/7 for a pending felony gun case. (March 29, 2022)

#13: Man shot a woman, fired toward 4 others, while on bond for being a felon in possession of a firearm, prosecutors say (April 7, 2022)

#14: Man killed his parents in an Uptown senior center while on bond for federal armed robbery and gun charges, prosecutors say (April 14. 2022)

#15: Four-time felon opened fire on a carload of victims, injuring 2 while on bond for felony gun case, prosecutors say (April 20, 2022)

#16: Man shot his ex this month and her boyfriend last month, prosecutors say. He was on felony bail. (April 24, 2022)

#17: Man tried to kill 2 cable TV installers over a missing dog, prosecutors say. He was on bail at the time. (April 30, 2022)

#18: Man escaped from electronic monitoring and ran over a cop in a stolen car while fleeing a murder scene, prosecutors say (May 19, 2022)

#19: A two-time felon circled a West Side neighborhood for 15 minutes looking for someone to kill in a revenge murder, prosecutors say. He was on bond for a gun case at the time. (May 21, 2022)

#20: Alleged mass shooter had a felony gun case pending when he killed 2, wounded 7 near Magnificent Mile, records show (May 22, 2022)

#21: Five months after escaping from electronic monitoring, he helped shoot up a carload of people, injuring 2, prosecutors say (May 29, 2022)

#22: Man accused of setting ‘Walking Man’ on fire has been AWOL from 2 felony cases for 15 months, court records show (May 30, 2022)

#23: Two weeks after being charged with having a stolen rifle in a hijacked car, he allegedly shot a man with a rifle after getting out of a hijacked car (June 11, 2022)

#24: Gunman left a woman paralyzed in River North just 4 weeks after officials sent his felony gun case to a “peace circle,” prosecutors say (June 13, 2022)

#25: Teen acted as murderer’s driver while awaiting trial for carjacking, stolen car cases: prosecutors say (July 6, 2022)

#26: Man shot victim 5 times, days after being charged in a felony narcotics case, prosecutors say (July 7, 2022)

#27: Concealed carry holder shot man who opened fire on his car at McDonald’s, prosecutors say (July 14, 2022)

#28: Terrorism, attempted murder charges filed against man who allegedly detonated bomb on Pink Line in May (August 8, 2022)

#29: Three-time felon shot robbery victim while on bail for felony gun case, prosecutors say (August 23, 2022)

#30: Concealed carry holder shoots 7-time felon who tried to kill him, prosecutors say. That man was on bail for a felony gun case. (August 25, 2022)

#31: Anti-violence worker, who’s also a 9-time felon, shot himself in the butt at a Bucktown gas station while on felony bail, prosecutors say (August 25, 2022)

#32: Killer shot motorcyclist 16 times while awaiting trial for a felony gun case, prosecutors say (September 1, 2022)

#33: Man killed his half-sister’s boyfriend while on electronic monitoring for shooting someone else, prosecutors say (September 5, 2022)

#34: Two months after posting bail for a felony gun case, he participated in a botched robbery that left the victim dead, prosecutors say (September 8, 2022)

#35: One week after being released on felony gun charge, man shot and killed rival gang member in random attack, prosecutors say (September 8, 2022)

#36: Driver exchanged shots with gunman in another car while on felony bail, prosecutors say (September 10, 2022)

#37: Man shot woman dead because he didn’t want her at a block party—while he was supposed to be home on electronic monitoring for 3 felonies, prosecutors say (September 15, 2022)

Related 2021 Stories

Related 2020 Stories

Related 2019 Stories


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

Democrats must be removed.  Their philosophy expunged. Their ideology obliterated.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Democrats are a plague on humanity.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This is why we have gun crime....the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders....even offenders with 3 felony convictions....
> 
> When anti-gun fanatics point to other countries, they fail to mention that those countries tend to actually lock up their criminals for long periods of time......at this point, they don't just arrest the criminal, then release the criminal on the same day or within a very short time of arrest....
> 
> ...



Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.

These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Democrats must be removed.  Their philosophy expunged. Their ideology obliterated.



Do you guys ever listen to how dangerously unhinged you sound?  Do you WONDER why there are unhinged mass shooters out there these days?  I say just look at what the gun advocates talk like.  They always end up talking about purging or eliminating entire swaths of the population.

GET HELP!  PLEASE!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Do you guys ever listen to how dangerously unhinged you sound?  Do you WONDER why there are unhinged mass shooters out there these days?  I say just look at what the gun advocates talk like.  They always end up talking about purging or eliminating entire swaths of the population.
> 
> GET HELP!  PLEASE!


Guns?  How creepy does THAT sound.  You might need professional therapy to determine why your twisted thinking automatically goes to guns.

Stay away from public places until you do.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Do you guys ever listen to how dangerously unhinged you sound?  Do you WONDER why there are unhinged mass shooters out there these days?  I say just look at what the gun advocates talk like.  They always end up talking about purging or eliminating entire swaths of the population.
> 
> GET HELP!  PLEASE!




350 million Americans

600 million guns in private hands

Over 21.5 million Americans can legally carry guns for self defense

How many unhinged mass public shooters in 2021?

*6*

How many in 2020?

*2

Yeah...you have no point...........*


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Guns?  How creepy does THAT sound.  You might need professional therapy to determine why your twisted thinking automatically goes to guns.
> 
> Stay away from public places until you do.



What is it with you folks just taking what someone said and saying it back to them.  It's like the childhood "I'm rubber, you're glue, what bounces off me sticks on you!" taunt.

Seriously you sound stupid, unhinged and truly dangerous.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> What is it with you folks just taking what someone said and saying it back to them.  It's like the childhood "I'm rubber, you're glue, what bounces off me sticks on you!" taunt.
> 
> Seriously you sound stupid, unhinged and truly dangerous.


Hmmmm.  Do you know what echolalia is?  You have it.  So does semi human Kumkuat Harris.  It's where a word gets stuck in your head and you repeat it over and over.  She does it with every speech.  To you it's "unhinged".  Everyone is unhinged.   It's in all your posts.  There might be a treatment for this, along with your experiencing guns where no one mentions them but you.

Or,

You are a typical deranged democrat.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Go fap one out over a picture of a dead kid, ghoul.




You guys are the ones who love dead kids......a school shooting for you guys is like Christmas day, and each dead child is a present under your gun control holiday tree....without school shootings, you wouldn't be able to push your silly gun control agenda, so when they happen, you smear yourselves with the blood of the dead, drag the dead in front of democrat party media cameras, and stand on the bodies...........

we want to stop school shootings, you need them to continue....


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Do you guys ever listen to how dangerously unhinged you sound?  Do you WONDER why there are unhinged mass shooters out there these days?  I say just look at what the gun advocates talk like.  They always end up talking about purging or eliminating entire swaths of the population.
> 
> GET HELP!  PLEASE!


Douche bag, if 650 million guns in private hands were a problem you'd know about it!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> 350 million Americans
> 
> 600 million guns in private hands
> 
> ...


The mass shooters are all democrats.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Go fap one out over a picture of a dead kid, ghoul.


Only a sick animal would think of that. Or projection. Sick either way.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The mass shooters are all democrats.




In general they tend to be leftists.....


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> In general they tend to be leftists.....



Nah, it's usually people who are obsessed with their guns.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Nah, it's usually people who are obsessed with their guns.


Nah.  It's definitely leftist vermin like you.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nah.  It's definitely leftist vermin like you.



Get help.  Please.  Before you do something bad with your guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Nah, it's usually people who are obsessed with their guns.




Nope.......mass public shooters tend to be leftists......the vast majority are deranged leftists...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> In general they tend to be leftists.....


Say it.  No one out and out says it.  In general they tend to be black.

Did you see the latest in Tupelo, Mississippi?   A Hispanic gas station clerk complied with every order.  He sat on the floor, handed over the money and got shot in the back of the head.  The 19 year old black killer has been captured.  Smiling, happy, satisfied. 

So say it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Get help.  Please.  Before you do something bad with your guns.


Again with the guns.  You are the ONLY ONE  fantasizing about guns.  Do you do this often?  Do you see guns at the grocery store, the barber shop?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Nah, it's usually people who are obsessed with their guns.


No, all leftist loons. Like you.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Go fap one out over a picture of a dead kid, ghoul.





EvilCat Breath said:


> Say it.  No one out and out says it.  In general they tend to be black.
> 
> Did you see the latest in Tupelo, Mississippi?   A Hispanic gas station clerk complied with every order.  He sat on the floor, handed over the money and got shot in the back of the head.  The 19 year old black killer has been captured.  Smiling, happy, satisfied.
> 
> So say it.



That isn’t a mass public shooting….that is a general criminal act…

The majority of mass public shootings based on political motivations are
Leftists


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> That isn’t a mass public shooting….that is a general criminal act…
> 
> The majority of mass public shootings based on political motivations are
> Leftists


True.  Can't argue with that.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 17, 2022)

miketx said:


> No, all leftist loons. Like you.



Funny....but we aren't the ones hoarding the guns.  That's you.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Funny....but we aren't the ones hoarding the guns.  That's you.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.




Moron, we aren't the ones using our guns for crime and murder......the criminals you democrats release from jail and prison are the ones doing those things...


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This is why we have gun crime....the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders....even offenders with 3 felony convictions....
> 
> When anti-gun fanatics point to other countries, they fail to mention that those countries tend to actually lock up their criminals for long periods of time......at this point, they don't just arrest the criminal, then release the criminal on the same day or within a very short time of arrest....
> 
> ...


Democrats help create situations that cause murders to take place...knowingly....and then blame guns for their malfeasance.

This is what is known as a criminal conspiracy to commit murder.
They figure that their criminal negligence will go unpunished forever.
As long as a lib is in a position needed to uphold the law....there will continue to be crimes committed by the same perpetrators.
They're hoping some lunatic decides to become a vigilante.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 31, 2022)

One would think that democrats couldn't make their cities even worse Hellholes... but they're trying. 

Wave goodbye to Illinois as the dems transform that state into a third world slice of liberal paradise. 









						Top Democratic prosecutors revolt against criminal justice reform law they say will 'destroy' Illinois
					

A Democratic state’s attorney in the Chicago-area is among many prosecutors suing the Illinois governor to stop a law he says will “destroy the criminal justice system” in his state.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Oct 31, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.
> 
> These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.


The headline is the summsry

Democrats keep releasing the most violent gun offenders, they shoot people, then democrats blame normal gun owners.....​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 31, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.
> 
> These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.


Oh, LOOK folks!  Crepitus is back!

We thought you died, dude!


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 18, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Democrats must be removed.  Their philosophy expunged. Their ideology obliterated.


NO ONE EVER SAID DEMOCRATS ARE ANYTHING MORE THAN TYRANTS AND THEIR VOTING BASE FOOLS.


----------



## miketx (Nov 18, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> NO ONE EVER SAID DEMOCRATS ARE ANYTHING MORE THAN TYRANTS AND THEIR VOTING BASE FOOLS.


DaFuq?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.
> 
> These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.



Nice try, Crepitus.

You are so transparent.



.


----------



## miketx (Nov 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.
> 
> These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.


Traitor liar says what?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 19, 2022)

No better way to vastly increase firearm sales than for leftists to infringe on people's 2A rights.









						Oregon gun sales skyrocket 382% before Measure 114 takes effect
					

Gun sales have exploded in Oregon following the November general election as the state is set to pass Measure 114 by a thin margin. Pending potential legal setbacks, the referendum will go into eff…




					www.koin.com
				




Pretty typical that the new law does nothing to address leftist DA's and prosecutors who refuse to charge criminals.


----------



## wamose (Dec 27, 2022)

Lefties don't think people are smart enough to have speech and gun rights. That's what makes lefties dangerous totalitarians.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Dec 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This is why we have gun crime....the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders....even offenders with 3 felony convictions....
> 
> When anti-gun fanatics point to other countries, they fail to mention that those countries tend to actually lock up their criminals for long periods of time......at this point, they don't just arrest the criminal, then release the criminal on the same day or within a very short time of arrest....
> 
> ...


Democrats are the biggest threat to America and Americans.  Are you an American or are you a Democrat? The Democrats will do anything and everything to get their way. And you better believe they want all your guns.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 27, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Democrats are the biggest threat to America and Americans.  Are you an American or are you a Democrat? The Democrats will do anything and everything to get their way. And you better believe they want all your guns.


.


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2022)

Clearly all, ALL democrats, are a threat to freedom.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2022)

miketx said:


> Clearly all, ALL democrats, are a threat to freedom.




Yep.....we saw this started in 1917.......they took a pause after we beat them in 1945, but they are now ramping up again....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Friday at 11:57 AM)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Instead of basically COPYING another webpage, why don't you summarize more succinctly and add the link.
> 
> These walls of text make you look positively unhinged.  Like someone who should be on a government watchlist.



Ya know......
Given the FACTS....it's actually YOU who comes across as "unhinged"


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Friday at 12:01 PM)

All on the SANE side of reality know full well Leftists are causing all the deaths.......

But we must blame ourselves for spending ALL of our time complaining about it and ZERO time invested in strategies of reversing the trend and doing anything meaningful about it, collectively.  There are 10's if not hundreds of millions of us who see it.

There are 10,000 things that can be done legally and peacefully but no one wants to ever discuss those things.
All everyone wants to do is bitch and moan about it all endlessly.  There is a serious disconnect.
It's really odd. (And really self-defeating)


----------



## Failzero (Friday at 12:10 PM)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The mass shooters are all democrats.


On SSRIs ( Add a Drug Screening to EVERY 4473 FORM )


----------

